# NBA All-Star Saturday



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who you got?

Shooting Stars - 

Team Atlanta: Al Horford (Hawks), Coco Miller (WNBA's Atlanta Dream), Steve Smith (Legend)
Team Chicago: Taj Gibson (Bulls), Cathrine Kraayveld (WNBA's Chicago Sky), Steve Kerr (Legend)
Team Los Angeles: Pau Gasol (Lakers), Tina Thompson (WNBA's L.A. Sparks), Rick Fox (Legend)
Team Texas: Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks), Roneeka Hodges (WNBA's S.A. Silver Stars), Kenny Smith (Legend)

Skills -

Chris Paul
Stephen Curry
Derrick Rose
John Wall
Russell Westbrook

3pt - 

Ray Allen
Kevin Durant
Daniel Gibson
James Jones
Paul Pierce
Dorell Wright

Dunk contest -

DeMar Derozan
Blake Griffin
Serge Ibaka
Javale McGee


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shooting Stars - Team Texas
Skills - Stephen Curry
3pt - Ray Allen
Dunk - Blake Griffin


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The favorites almos never win these sort of things, but I still can't see anybody beating Blake. Outside of that, the favorites are going to come up short.

Shooting Stars

Team Chicago

Skills

John Wall (too many people think it's going to be Rose or Paul, nice logic right?)

3pt

Daniel Gibson (throwing the Cavs a bone here)

Dunk Contest

Blake


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shooting Stars: Team LA
Skills: Stephen Curry
3-Point Shootout: Dorell Wright
Dunk Contest: Blake Griffin with fan vote, but DeMar DeRozan should win if he puts his dunks down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Team Texas
John Wall
Ray Allen
Blake Griffin

Unfortunately, I won't be able to see any of this until way later tonight. God, I love DVR.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Team Texas
Rose
Durant
Griffin


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq alongside Barkley etc. this is gonna be good. :laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I just hope that Griffin doesn't choke or have a bad showing. He has tons of pressure on him.

also, being all-star saturday. Joe alexander's dunk at the end of the D-league all-star game was pretty sick. Otherwise that guys a rock and seems stoned. What a crime against talent humanity.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Shaq just said that Blake Griffin reminds him of a young Charles Barkley.

My god.

This guy is just a moron. He's one of those players who can't have *anything* to do with basketball after he retires. He'd suck as a coach. He'd suck as an assistant coach. He'd suck as a general manager. He'd suck as a commentator.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He talks to slow anyway


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lmao @ Barkley picking Allen Iverson. :lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ßen said:


> Lmao @ Barkley picking Allen Iverson. :lol:


Yeah, he didn't know the rules beforehand lol.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Shaq just said that Blake Griffin reminds him of a young Charles Barkley.
> 
> My god.
> 
> This guy is just a moron. He's one of those players who can't have *anything* to do with basketball after he retires. He'd suck as a coach. He'd suck as an assistant coach. He'd suck as a general manager. He'd suck as a commentator.


A) He's probably being a little tongue in cheek on TNT

B) Barkley isn't the furthest comparison in the world for Griffin. No he's not undersized obviously but their games are within the same realm. He didn't say young Vince Carter or some ****.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

'This isn't a rebounding or blocking shots contest...this is a dunk contest......this isn't a dunk contest, this is a shooting contest.....*swish*'

-Kenny Smith.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He reminds me of Kevin Willis...though way better


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This thread is slacking the old ones would be up 10 pages by now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

slowly but surely, slowly but surely..


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

Team Los Angeles
Derrick Rose
Ray Allen
Serge Ibaka


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

LA
Rose
Wright
McGee


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> A) He's probably being a little tongue in cheek on TNT
> 
> B) Barkley isn't the furthest comparison in the world for Griffin. No he's not undersized obviously but their games are within the same realm. He didn't say young Vince Carter or some ****.


Usually you can tell when Shaq is being tongue in cheek. It's not like he's subtle when he jokes. 

He was serious. He was trying to both compliment Griffin and Barkley, but it came up just being a horrible comparison.

And Griffin and Barkley are very different outside of their positions. So much of what Griffin does is based on his explosiveness and athleticism, and Barkley was surely more athletic than people gave him credit for, but he relied much more on his timing and skills as a rebounder/scorer. 

I don't think the comparison is close in anyway.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I wonder how long before Griffin loses his hair.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Before I laugh at wtf she looks like, Coco Miller doesn't have a bad disease does she...?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Usually you can tell when Shaq is being tongue in cheek. It's not like he's subtle when he jokes.
> 
> He was serious. He was trying to both compliment Griffin and Barkley, but it came up just being a horrible comparison.
> 
> ...


Two power forwards who could rebound, step out, faceup, and dunk on your head. It's not an airtight comparison but I guess I already know what you think about Shaq anyway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I guess I will be around for some of this live...

Go Team Los Angeles (even though they never seem to win).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Taj Gibson isn't even coming close on this halfcourt shot.


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

lol Reggie all over Taj


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Taj Gibson isn't even coming close on this halfcourt shot.


:laugh: i don't think dude came within 3 feet of the rim on all them shots. We all could do better.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL at Reggie hating on Taj Gibson. Those shots were way off.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> :laugh: i don't think dude came within 3 feet of the rim on all them shots. We all could do better.


Even Basel?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Texas & Atlanta in the Finals.

Dammit Los Angeles, you fail again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ßen said:


> Even Basel?


Hell yeah. I'm awesome at halfcourt shots.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kenny Smith!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That San Antonio broad has an ugly ass shot. wtf? ****s uglier than Noah's knuckle ball.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He's going to be hard to live with


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Reggie ripping on everyone tonight. :laugh:

Going at Kenny here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Team Texas chokes. Atlanta wins.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Atlanta get the win.

Kenny Smith =


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll remember that until my next beer


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

damn reggie has an attitude tonight forreal


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

First event I would've picked Texas. For the upcoming ones, I'll take Chris Paul, Ray Allen and Blake Griffin. Since I took all the favorites I guess there was no point to this post at all.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

n that wnba player for atlanta look remedial


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

Marcus13 said:


> damn reggie has an attitude tonight forreal


taking out his anger over the HOF snub


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> damn reggie has an attitude tonight forreal


i know everyone (minus R-star) hates his ass (as a commentator), but why the hell not get to rippin. I mean it's the Haier Shooting Stars...not much to talk about. :laugh: Reggie flame throwing at least makes it entertaining.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

who won skills last year


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is Derrick Rose representing King Joseus?..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Reggie's actually funny tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

ßen said:


> Who you got?
> 
> Shooting Stars -
> 
> ...


Who I am/was rooting for.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

curry has no shot imo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My picks suck so far tonight. Hope that trend doesn't continue for the dunk contest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These guys don't even care about this competition. :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

don't think I've seen Rose smile so much before. Someone must've told him to. 

:laugh: at CP missing the 1st layup.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

curry just beat out some of the top pg's in the league how the helll


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> curry just beat out some of the top pg's in the league how the helll


Cos they were just jogging around, no-one gave a ****.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Steph doing work!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Steph Curry win this. He was who I wanted to win - just didn't think he had a chance.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok well there is one thing i know - ibaka has NO chance tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cee-Lo Green isn't dressed like a bird tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF is this ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> curry has no shot imo


:laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> curry has no shot imo


:laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> ok well there is one thing i know - ibaka has NO chance tonight


Dude, where is my bookie?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Boobie is going to do it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gibson to miss 25 in a row.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It is amazing how much the perception of Paul Pierce has changed in 5 years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marcus13's custom made Ray Allen blowup doll is gonna get wrecked if Ray wins it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Paulie Wheelchair doesn't understand why he's getting booed?

At least he properly shaved today.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Curry mackin...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

how the hell does Jerome Junkyard Dog Williams get floor sideline seats to EVERY AS game..dude is always there. he's got to have dirt on someone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr. Foot on the line James Jones. They should check that. Drove me crazy when he was in PHX.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Gibson to miss 25 in a row.


He's on his way.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Heh.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He does play for the CAvaliers after all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ray's filthy.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jesus


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

too many commercial breaks!!! nba lp is annoying, atleast show something in the breaks, like a live cam...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This has to be one of the worst 3 pt contests ever, right?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bunch of Antoine Walkers in this contest. Suit up Reginald. We need you.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

the one Daequan Cook won a couple years back was pretty bad too, i believe..


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

pp got lucky there, would have liked to see dorrell get another shot


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nah, you just never remember the first round after the year passes.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

lol @ KG treating this like the NBA Finals


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEAT FINALLY BEAT CELTICS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lmao.

Heat dominate the 3 point competition, i think we've won like 3 of the last 4.

NBA sucks with their infomration, Daequan Cook won it with the Heat too. They only said Rice and Kapono before J.Jones.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JAMES JONES BABY!!! GO HEAT!!!

sorry, Marcus. :sad:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Let's go! I'm excited for this one. It better be nothing close to last year.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

hope derozan wins, str8888888 outta compton baby. griffin is too much of a power dunk, i dont think we'll between the legs stuff.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

cheryl miller is annoying as hell.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ibaka...shameful..NBA Africa carried by all white girls...smh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ibaka from behind the FT line.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

2 balls 2hoops?!?!! holy **** no way....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Can't do it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was hot for McGee even though it took him several tries.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blake's turn.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Great idea. sucks he couldn't kill it in one shot but still real nice.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> That was hot for McGee even though it took him several tries.


Agreed


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh ****. If he hits this.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WOW Blake


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I can't believe Ibaka only got a 45 for that. That was crazy.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice start to the dunk contest.

I wish Ibaka would advance simply because he went old school and actually made his on the first attempt.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

nice 360 for Blake but he changed it up from his 1st attempt. the original one was NUTS!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The 2 balls 2 hoops was better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

None of the first round dunks are anything less than 48. We are in for a treat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> nice 360 for Blake but he changed it up from his 1st attempt. the original one was NUTS!


agreed the first one he pulled the ball down more.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

not making the dunk at the first attempt kills the momentum, but really like derozan, mcgee and blake anyway.
really something we've not seen before.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jmk said:


> I can't believe Ibaka only got a 45 for that. That was crazy.



Agreed.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Heated said:


> agreed the first one he pulled the ball down more.


The first one was an actual windmill.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ibakas free throw dunk was great but that time of dunk has been shown a dozen of times. its not creative anymore.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

props to these guys for actually putting some creativity back to the contest by trying to really go for it. It's been missed (aside from Dwight/Iggy). Great 1st round.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

jmk said:


> The first one was an actual windmill.


if he lands that the Lakers/Clippers need a new roof. for real.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Derozan with some stank.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow. Nice dunk by DeMar.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa Derozan


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Double D with some one handed sweetness.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

At first that looked really impressive by Derozan.. then it didnt look 50 worthy..

That said, I'm loving this dunk contest.. 1st one in years I've enjoyed.. and it's just started


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheryl manhandling that little kid.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

this looks like its gonna be **** with the teddy bear. but who knows.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Ibaka fail.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not too impressive, i'd give it a 46.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ibaka got hosed


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice dunk but IMO it's important to hit on the 1st try. unless it's something stupid crazy.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

No, Fn way


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Blaker is chokin.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Blake again, with a ridiculous 1st attempt but has to fall back. Land one damn it!!! Even though his default dunks are nice by most standards.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Just don't F'up McGee...just get to the finals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Settin the bar too high, not completing and then taking an easier dunk (twice) takes the air out of the balloon sorry. Not hating on blake hes a great dunker. Just real talk.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

3 balls?!?! what the ****?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Doc tried to slip her the tongue...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol yeah really


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, yo...:laugh:

the creativity is banging this year!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounded more impressive than it turned out to be. If he executed it better it woulda been sweet.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

These would be nicer if they connected on the first attempt


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

it looks really good in slow mo, as you can see all the places his hands need to be in short time in the air. But i agree live it wasn't all that. Still 3 balls!...:laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> These would be nicer if they connected on the first attempt


for sure, i think if they all connected on 1st tries, this dunk contest would shoot up the all-time ranks in terms of competitiveness.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Javale is better than you


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh: a ****in car. GTFOH.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is going to be filthy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This **** is hilarious. Kenny is a damn fool.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

holy ****.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Great job in the studio by the director...

That dunk wasn't too special, really.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

or not...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Javale Mcgee > that tho... 

entertaining as hell but mehhh at the dunk.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

All these props are corny to me. Dwight Howard and that midget from the PS3 commercials ruined the dunk contest.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The alley oop honey-dip was downright filthy.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd be impressed if that car was reversed instead of parallel parked


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Well, this certainly took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

McGee had the best dunk of the night.. but that one was sorta weak compared.. the car wasnt as amazing as first thought.. but was cool


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron wins by default.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Need to stop putting bigs in the dunk contest.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I still like Ibaka's the most. He was BEHIND the FT line.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes...Lebron. But Blake wins because you know he can bring more and the other fella is shot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Blake jumped over the front aka the part lowest to the ground. 

Seen better dunks outside the NBA, they should just collect the best dunkers in the world for this contest and skip the NBA players.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Who the **** is Ya Hollywood


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There's boys, there's men, and there's Kings.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Blake should not have won this. But go figure, the hype and the stupid fans had a say in this. 

Terrible. The dunk contest finally got back on track with its roots then it gets all ****ed up with props and stupid fans. 

Also, that cars hood at its peak was maybe 3 feet high. Woopty ****ing do


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Still underwhelming, but Blake's final round dunks were better than the other guys. The first round was fun tho.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I really liked what Javale McGee did, aside from his last dunk (even tho he got up!) 2 balls 2 hoops, 3 balls, that cradle-reverse going away from the basket. GREAT stuff. he's the winner in my book. ALL dunks no one has seen before. 

Wish Blake would've hit on one of his first attempts, those attempts were bananas.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

They should just have the first round and call the winner after that. Most of these guys can do something interesting/creative for 2 dunks, but by the time they get to their 3rd and 4th we've seen it all before.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I really liked Derozan's dunks this year as well. definitely his 2nd dunk at least.


The competition this year was the best its been in a while though, which is pretty shocking to me because I thought that the cast was NOTHING. i'm happy to be wrong in that regard.



Really, I'm pretty certain that someone there had a calculator in the first round to figure out exactly which score griffin needed to get to the 2nd round.. felt like they staged Griffin to be in the 2nd round (they had a car and a ****ing choir on stand by.. tell me that wasn't staged.)... but w/e. Griffin's 1st dunk ideas were awesome, but save the alley-oop honey dip, the ones he actually connected with were only solid.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sort of a good and a bad dunk contest this year. Blake Griffin was kind of underwhelming. He seems like an in-game dunker. The Car dunk was cool for all the props, but the actual dunk was pretty easy. I thought he was going to jump over Baron Davis in the car while getting the pass. That would have been sick. Or if he had gone between his legs over the car.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

would be too dangerous if he did that. even just jumping over the car like that i found dangerous.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Heated said:


> they should just collect the best dunkers in the world for this contest and skip the NBA players.


They did have all the youtube dunk allstar's and and1 allstar dunkers on Friday night. Basically the best outside the NBA. It was pretty average though.




afobisme said:


> would be too dangerous if he did that. even just jumping over the car like that i found dangerous.


Jumping over the front of the car was not dangerous at all lol. Jumping over people would probably be more dangerous.

As others have been saying, the first round was pretty awesome. I thought Ibaka's free throw line dunk was pretty amazing, and underscored. Blake was obviously getting into the second round no matter what he did. And from there, fan voting him would carry him to the win no matter what happened in the final round. Was definitely setup so he'd win the whole thing. I don't really understand the logic behind letting people vote for the finalists before they even dunk... it's basically a popularity contest.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

No hate: where are his highlight reel dunks this season?



Heated said:


> There's boys, there's men, and there's Kings.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Ibaka got screwed on his FT line dunk, that sure as hell was better than a 45. But it was still the best dunk contest in a while.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: @ Cheryl Miller ragging that little kid around the court. WTF


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Derozan east bay funk dunk remix, and that sick Jordanesque dunk (show stopper) were amazing

Props to Blake, dude had me standing up, his first two dunks were crazy. The last dunk was great for show, but the dunk was average. I see a lot of you like McGee, personally those dunks didn't do anything for me. I found him boring. 

The free throw line dunk by Serge was crazy. The judges missed what should of been a sure fire 50.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good creativity, but too many props for sure. Overall, I liked most of the dunks though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Blake needs to do more straight up dunks that show of his vert and then power.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Ibaka had a very impressive first dunk...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I liked the Derozan dunk the best...nice one hand creativity. This was an over the top event that is for sure.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

every year somebody pulls out the free throw dunk, its nothing special anymore. creativity will be rewarded.

earving, jordan, barry, carter, josh smith and probably some other guys i dont remember now...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> every year somebody pulls out the free throw dunk, its nothing special anymore. creativity will be rewarded.
> 
> earving, jordan, barry, carter, josh smith and probably some other guys i dont remember now...


Point being that even though it wasn't that impressive visually, Ibaka jumped further than Erving, Jordan, VC, Josh Smith, and everyone else I've seen do the dunk before. I'm pretty sure Barry was the furthest behind the line before Ibaka, but hardly any of Ibaka's shoe was over the line. The teddy bear dunk was lame, though.

I have to say I was really impressed with both of DeRozan's dunks. McGee's two goals and three balls dunks were great, although they took long enough. I'm not sure if pulling out the reverse Larry Nance cradle was really that good, nor was his generic off the glass lob (though his head was at the rim).

Griffin's attempts were most impressive, but his executions weren't all that great. I'm pretty sure he could pull off a 540 if he wanted to, though. I wasn't impressed by the car dunk since he jumped over the low part and didn't get much air. Besides, props used to be illegal in the older contests, and I've seen people jump over crazy **** in the college contests. I was glad that Baron finally threw him a good lob, though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd go with Mcgee > Griffin=Derozan > Ibaka

Griffin's dunks were nice but they are more hype and substance. And something tells me that he didn't even come up with the idea of jumping over a car. Kia probably approached the NBA and someone pitched that idea to Blake.

Personally I think Griffin should've just brought out Timofey Mosgov as the prop and it would've been better than a Kia.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Good Post

I will say it was cool that we got to watch and exciting dunk contest pretty much all the way through.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Mayne. DeRozan was straight heat with his dunks, he belongs in the golden age 5/10 years ago. It's a shame he's getting beat out by hype/showmanship every year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Has anyone done a full court lob?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah you know the NBA and Kia were not going to not have that kind of sponsorship and product placement not make it into the final round. It just reeks of phony honestly. 

What a disappointment, it seems the dunk contest is won with all flash and no substance now.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

He was almost sideways when he caught the ball off the backboard plus the car is right under the rim so there's no place to land. Y'all have to consider the degree of difficulty here seriously.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Point being that even though it wasn't that impressive visually, Ibaka jumped further than Erving, Jordan, VC, Josh Smith, and everyone else I've seen do the dunk before. I'm pretty sure Barry was the furthest behind the line before Ibaka, but hardly any of Ibaka's shoe was over the line.


Scottie had his full foot behind the line and he dribbled up (Barry ran with the ball in hand):


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> He was almost sideways when he caught the ball off the backboard plus the car is right under the rim so there's no place to land. Y'all have to consider the degree of difficulty here seriously.


Um, all he did was hang on the rim and then drop his feet down to the car. There is no degree of difficulty for "no place to land."


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

Rather Unique said:


> nice 360 for Blake but he changed it up from his 1st attempt. the original one was NUTS!


agree..that was a dunk we all try on nerf courts and wish someday someone will pull it off in real life


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Blake would have won doing reverse layups.


----------



## KidSoap (Feb 20, 2011)

Ibaka got robbed that ft line dunk i believe was the furthest one in history of dunk contest so far no?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoever came up with the "dunk coach" idea, please find them and shoot them.. right after you shoot Kenny Smith. I've never muted a dunk contest until last night.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

KidSoap said:


> Ibaka got robbed that ft line dunk i believe was the furthest one in history of dunk contest so far no?


KidSoap - welcome to the board. The only one I've seen close is the Pippen dunk I posted on the last page, which seems to be about the same.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It turned into a fiasco in the end. McGee and Derozan had better dunks than Blake.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pippen had a toe on the line.

Blake did fine. I think the car dunk would have looked better if they got a convertible and he jumped over the middle of the convertible even though it would have been the same dunk. Javale McGee's 2 ball dunk was bananas. There wasn't really anyone that deserved it over another person.

We're just ruined by Team Flight Brothers.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Just caught up with the edited version of the contest this morning. Pretty much every (completed) dunk was freaky. If everyone had completed their first dunks, it would've been one of the top 3 dunk contests in history. Vince/Stevie/McGrady and the very first being better, in that order.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

simply_amazing said:


> Just caught up with the edited version of the contest this morning. Pretty much every (completed) dunk was freaky. If everyone had completed their first dunks, it would've been one of the top 3 dunk contests in history. Vince/Stevie/McGrady and the very first being better, in that order.


Yeah, my friends and I were talking about that - it is so much better when you have guys like 'Nique, MJ, and Vince, who more often than not just went up and drilled the first dunk. In terms of keeping the energy in the building going, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And those guys did it without any PROPS


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Blake did fine. I think the car dunk would have looked better if they got a convertible and he jumped over the middle of the convertible even though it would have been the same dunk.


Then he could have hung on the rim and swung himself into the car, sat down and drove off in it. That would have been sexy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Young Jordan jumped further out from the line in this early dunk contest. I remember the one in Seattle, but this clip is even before that one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Yeah, my friends and I were talking about that - it is so much better when you have guys like 'Nique, MJ, and Vince, who more often than not just went up and drilled the first dunk. In terms of keeping the energy in the building going, it makes a huge difference.


Yeah I think watching someone miss the same dunk over and over takes the suprise out of the dunk, and when it happens you're like...."yeah..." a big part of why dunks are exciting is because they are suprising.

But you can't blame these guys. The ante has been upped every year so much, that it's pretty much impossible to pull off these dunks on the first try. The dunks MJ and Nique did back in the 80s are nothing compared to this stuff these guys are attempting. Do you really think MJ could have dunked three balls into two baskets on the first try? That's just nutty.

I think the way the dunk contest has to go is just keep upping the spectacle. The car and the choir was crazy just for spectacle. They need more of that stuff at this point, because in terms of fundemental dunks, I think the ceiling has been reached at this point. I mean we've had 360s between the legs--or all the dunks the Flight Brothers do. 

You can't just jump from the free throw line and get a 50 anymore. People want you to jump from the 3 point line now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I think watching someone miss the same dunk over and over takes the suprise out of the dunk, and when it happens you're like...."yeah..." a big part of why dunks are exciting is because they are suprising.
> 
> But you can't blame these guys. The ante has been upped every year so much, that it's pretty much impossible to pull off these dunks on the first try. The dunks MJ and Nique did back in the 80s are nothing compared to this stuff these guys are attempting. Do you really think MJ could have dunked three balls into two baskets on the first try? That's just nutty.
> 
> ...


That 3 ball dunk by McGee was mostly due to timing and hand size. Something Jordan had in excess.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Best Jordan dunk contest (seattle highlights)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I loved everything about the dunk contest last night. Glad to see some creativity, even if it meant using some props.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Vince Carter spoiled us all, and then Dwight came along and did it again because he was a different kind of dunker (his size aided his creativity). Those are the two greatest dunk contest performances ever. 

There is no way the Dr. Js and Jordans of the past could complete some of these dunks on the first try, but these are the dunks that are necessary now because people aren't impressed easily anymore. 

Maybe the dunk contest has reached it's peak. Time for something new.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Yeah, my friends and I were talking about that - it is so much better when you have guys like 'Nique, MJ, and Vince, who more often than not just went up and drilled the first dunk. In terms of keeping the energy in the building going, it makes a huge difference.


It does make a huge difference, but if the guys of today just went up and made those same exact dunks on the first try they're getting low to mid 40s scores. You have to do something different and crazy, and more often than not some kind of prop. The degree of difficulty is so high, it's not practical to expect 100% success rate. Energy in the building and fan enjoyment suffer, but if the guys want to win they have to do it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

simply_amazing said:


> No hate: where are his highlight reel dunks this season?


I know he's had several jump out of your seat dunks already in a Heat uni, I guess most of the video makers are haters now though, can't find any of them on youtube. Then again I didn't look very hard.

I really wish he'd enter the dunk contest while he still has "peak ups"


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

As a suggestion I think it would be awesome if they have the 4 dunkers in the contest each do 4 dunks and have the fans vote for the winner and eliminate the rounds altogether. Often times we see a sick 1st round like yesterday where everyone deserved to get in and have a crazy anticlimactic finals. I bet all of us are wishing what Demar & Ibaka had in store.


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Basel said:


> I loved everything about the dunk contest last night. Glad to see some creativity, even if it meant using some props.


East Bay Funk Remix and ShowStopper were still hot (without the props).


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> It does make a huge difference, but if the guys of today just went up and made those same exact dunks on the first try they're getting low to mid 40s scores. You have to do something different and crazy, and more often than not some kind of prop. The degree of difficulty is so high, it's not practical to expect 100% success rate. Energy in the building and fan enjoyment suffer, but if the guys want to win they have to do it.


Yeah plus with all the props that are being incorporated nowadays, they can't practice the dunks beforehand. I mean where can you practice dunking on two rims standing side by side a la Javale McGee?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The car dunk was arguably the most contrived thing I have seen in sports. One the obvious fix. Two it was utterly ridiculous. I used to get a kick out of the dunk contest when it was a straight up dunk contest. Let them enjoy themselves, sure, Hot dog a bit, absolutely, but keep it within the game. This **** of bringing in cars and choirs or cupcakes, or kids looking for toys, or dressing up like Superman is just plain stupid. Sure let a teammate participate, but that's about where I would draw the line. Vince Carter's title was the pinnacle of the dunk contest for me. After him there was little else left for anyone else to do. Sure watching a guy take off from around the FT line and dunking is impressive, but when you see it at least once every year it loses a bit of its pizazz.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kenny Smith: 'No props, no gimmicks. We're gonna let the dunks speak for themselves,' as he endlessly speaks during each Blake Griffin dunk, yelling and overemphasizing to the judges and the crowd.

At least this time no votes were changed in order to decide the winner?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think even if you do some dunks that are close to older ones, but you do it well you will get high scores. I mean if someone comes in and whirlwinds like nique...do you think they won't get a high score. They will.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

The dunk contest was plenty entertaining and thats what it has always been about for me. Much better than last year's show FWIW. Each candidate was impressive and fans tend to forget that past contests had several relatively boring dunks.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom said:


> I think even if you do some dunks that are close to older ones, but you do it well you will get high scores. I mean if someone comes in and whirlwinds like nique...do you think they won't get a high score. They will.


Well, they do put an emphasis on creativity so if you're just recreating old dunks you're gonna get slighted somewhat in score, even if it's done exactly the way the predecessor did it. I would think. 

Unless you're under 5'10, people just eat that **** up. See: Nate "the Dunk Contest thief" Robinson. 

The 1st round was GREAT, not many times do we get to see some good stuff from ALL the contestants.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

To an extent but I think people want to see dunk done well. I do think we need to crack the egg a bit more with more long alley oops.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Babe Ruth said:


> The car dunk was arguably the most contrived thing I have seen in sports. One the obvious fix. Two it was utterly ridiculous. I used to get a kick out of the dunk contest when it was a straight up dunk contest. Let them enjoy themselves, sure, Hot dog a bit, absolutely, but keep it within the game. This **** of bringing in cars and choirs or cupcakes, or kids looking for toys, or dressing up like Superman is just plain stupid. Sure let a teammate participate, but that's about where I would draw the line. Vince Carter's title was the pinnacle of the dunk contest for me. After him there was little else left for anyone else to do. Sure watching a guy take off from around the FT line and dunking is impressive, but when you see it at least once every year it loses a bit of its pizazz.


Josh Smith had a great dunk contest also. JR smith was really good in that same one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES (AP)—All-Star Saturday night was watched by 8.1 million viewers, making it the most-watched event in its 26-year history.
> 
> TNT says its coverage drew 23 percent more viewers than its previous record of 6.5 million in 2009.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AnJNw9RJWMcNlyicXHyRfBM5nYcB?slug=ap-all-starsaturdayratings


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As Magic would say "The All-Star Weekend is BACK!"


----------

